# f-250 Flatbed Plow Truck



## CG Services (Nov 29, 2015)

LOCATED IN NORTHERN NEW JERSEY 
99 F-250 4x4 5.4 V8 Lariat Edition Crew cab, Custom flatbed with toolboxes
4in lift kit, American racing rims with 33 general grabber tires with 50% tread
Rear airbags - dual stainless steel exhaust-Dual steering stabilizers- Glow shift Gauges
Truck body has about 200,000 miles but whole drivetrain has been replaced, motor has 30,000 miles on it , transmission was replaced only has 12,000 miles on it has shift kit and larger cooler for plowing ,
HAVE RECIEPTS FOR ALL WORK DONE ON TRUCK
Whole front end, drivreshafts , hubs, exhaust,

truck also has strobes in headlight , hidden in cab roof lights, cb radio, back up camera

included western ultra mount plow with newer headlights

body of truck is in great shape only dent on passenger side cab corner

doors have very little rust under Neath you can eat off of

custom built flatbed with contractor boxes with steel side skirts

asking $$$$10,000 obo CODY- 973-902-7375


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Location and price always help


----------



## CG Services (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry price is at bottom and located in northern New Jersey


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Location and price always help


Put the coffee royal down, $10K Northern NJ lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Put the coffee royal down, $10K Northern NJ lol.


I'm pretty sure he edited the post to include those after dieselss mentioned them.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm pretty sure he edited the post to include those after dieselss mentioned them.


Got Ya,


----------

